# SSD  PCIE oder SSD SATA



## Hans-dampf (13. Juli 2015)

hallo kurze frage rentiert es sich eine SSD für den pcie Slot zu kaufen?
Und sind die wirklich so viel schneller als eine normale ssd

oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld

ich frage weil meine System festplatte eine OCZ SSD  ziemlich voll ist und eine grössere  her muss

Danke schon mal


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn du nicht Videos schneidest oder sonstige rießige Datenmengen kopierst ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Um eine PCIe-SSD sinnvoll zu nutzen sollte es wegen der PCIe-Lanes auch ein 2011er System sein.
Eine problemlose Kompatibiltät ist hier aber auch auch immer noch nicht gegeben.

Für den normalen User ist eine SATA-SSD immer noch die vernünftigere Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2015)

Fürs Betriebssystem reicht eine normale SATA-SSD aus. 
Die MX200 500GB / 1TB ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (13. Juli 2015)

Danke das war es auch schon dann hole ich mir lieber eine Crucial MX 200 mit 250 GB ist sicherlich besser


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2015)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> Und sind die wirklich so viel schneller als eine normale ssd



In der Theorie in speziellen Anwendungsfällen ja. Wenn du ständig mehrere GB große Dateien von A nach B kopierst ist ne PCIe-SSD deutlich schneller.
Solltest du keine solchen Anwendungen haben die das benötigen ist der Performanceunterschied zwischen einer PCIe und einer SATA-SSD genau Null.

Die vorgeschlagene MX200 kannste bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Quat (13. Juli 2015)

Dein Budget bestimmt.
Die Intel SSD 750 mit 400GB kostet ca. 400€, ist mindestens doppelt so schnell beim Schreiben und 4mal schneller beim Lesen.
Selbst mit PCIe2.0 immernoch um Welten schneller als alles was man an SATA Kabel stecken kann.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit, braucht doch keiner! Nicht lang her hieß es auch: SSD wer braucht den das?
Aber 400€ ... muß man auch erstmal investieren mögen.
Die 4 PCIeLanes werden auch erst bei CF oder SLI interessant.

Der Unterschied zwischen einer langsamen Vertex3 60GB und einer 840Pro ist deutlich spürbar!
Warum sollte das bei "noch schneller" gleich Null sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit, braucht doch keiner!



Das hat ja keiner behauptet. Wenn man das mit entsprechenden Programmen nutzt hat so eine Gerätschaft große Vorteile (ich wäre froh ich hätte ne 750er für Video/Tonspuren zu muxen...). Der Punkt ist halöt dass der bei weitem größte Teil der Nutzer nur Windows bootet, im Netz surft, mal ein Bildchen oder Video aufmacht und Musik hört oder am PC spielt. Selbst wenn man das alles gleichzeitig tut ist der Vorteil einer PCIe-SSD dahin weil damit die Grenzen einer SATA-SSD noch lange nicht erreicht werden.
In dem Fall ists eben rausgeworfenes Geld - es sei denn die 0,3 Sekunden die das Spiel schneller geladen ist bei der PCIe-SSD im vergleich zum SATA-Modell ist einem mehrere Hundert Euro wert, dann gilt wie du sagst das Budget entscheidet, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich würde PCIe SSDs nur aus bestimmten Gründen nehmen:

1) Du hast keine freien SATA Anschlüsse oder das Gehäuse ist voll und möchtest nicht wechslen. Doch die Geschwindigkeit ist auch ein Nachteil, den die PCIeSSD muss warten bis die andere normale SSD oder HDD fertig ist mit den Daten.
2) Was mehr Sinn macht, nur wenn du komplett auf PCIe SSDs setzt, klar ist teurer aber bringt wenigstens etwas und du hast nichts was dich ausbremst. Und so stelle ich mir mein TraumPC vor, nur noch PCIe SSDs drin.  aber dauert noch ein paar Jahre bis ich mir sows leisten kann.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

PCIe SSD's als 0815 Nutzer lohnt nicht da man einfach nicht diese Datenmengen umsetzt hab ja eine ssd fürs BS und kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das jetzt noch schneller laufen sollte und mir persönlich wäre auch der Platz zu schade


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

Nutzen bringt eine PCI-E SSD auch wirklich nur, wenn das Gegenstück genauso schnell ist, sonst hat man nicht wirklich etwas von dem Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, die Zugriffszeiten sind bei fast allen SSDs gleich.


----------

